# Cream of Poblano Soup



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Cream of Poblano Soup

8-12 Poblano Peppers (mild to caliente depending on quantity used)
1 Cup Carrots
Â½ Cup Celery
Â½ Cup Onion
3-5 Cloves Garlic 
1 32 Oz box Chicken Stock
2 Cubes Chicken Bouillon 
Â½ Gallon Half and Half
4 Cups Water
2 tsp Salt
1 tsp Black Pepper
Tortilla Chips
Monterrey Jack, shredded

Roast peppers until done on baking sheet turning as needed â€“ will have lots of blackened areas. Let cool, skin and deseed. I wear rubber gloves for this step. Set the pepper meat aside in a bowl.

Chop the veggies. Combine Chicken Stock, veggies, crumbled bouillon, salt and pepper in large stew pot, boil over med/hi heat until tender. Add peppers and simmer 15-20 minutes more. Remove from heat, let cool to room temperature. 

Puree veggie mixture and return to pot. Add Half and Half and water. Simmer/low boil stirring occasionally. Taste and add seasoning as needed. Cook 45 â€“ 60 min.

Crumble tortilla chips in bowl, pour soup over chips, garnish with shredded Monterrey Jack cheese.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^
HEB used to have a canned version...
made for a dang good chicken & rice bake


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

kweber said:


> ^
> HEB used to have a canned version...
> made for a dang good chicken & rice bake


My mom and I love to go to Picket Fences in Lake Jackson and have this for lunch. They serve it with Texas Firecrakers (some call them Cajun crackers) on the side. I like it better without them...but have that recipe also. I decided I could make my own for a lot less and set out to find a good mixture. This is my version after reading a dozen different varieties online.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

also works good w/squirrel and rice for a SW/Tex-Mex twist
just add a little chili powder and comino


----------

